# Pomocy z FluxBoxem 4 problemy.

## m@tys

1.Chcem se zrobi przezroczyste okienka w fluxboksie :czy sie ,jak to zrobi i ktore mozna.

2.Czy da sie wstawic takie fajne zegarki i kalendarze ,jak sie nazywaja i jak na stale je wstawic

3.Jak automatycznie odpalac gkrellm w fluxboksie.Znalazlem info tu,czytalem manuala i jakos mi niewychodzi (slabo u mnie z angielskim)

4.Jak zrboic polskie znaki bo sie zachlastam :/

----------

## joker

1. przezroczyste okienka mozesz zrobic w xorg tak jak to jet opisane https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=213246

2. da sie, mozesz np uzyc gdesklets

3. mozesz dopisac w ~/.xinitrc przed fluxboxem odpowiednie wpisy, zachecam do odwiedzenia https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=221100

tak samo mozesz wstawic na stale kalendarzyki itp.

4. moszesz to zrobic na duza ilosc sposobow np. dopisac w

/etc/profile

```
export LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"
```

a w konfigu X'ow w sekcji klawiatury:

```
    Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"
```

----------

## m@tys

W tym problem ze nie moge znalezc tego .xinitrc domyslam sie ze powinien byc w katalogu domowym ale go tam niema :/

----------

## joker

a jak uruchamiasz fluxa?

----------

## (l)user

 *m@tys wrote:*   

> W tym problem ze nie moge znalezc tego .xinitrc domyslam sie ze powinien byc w katalogu domowym ale go tam niema :/

 

To go utworz.

----------

## m@tys

Fuxboxa uruchamiam rzez kdm. Jak powinnien wygladac .xinitrc dotyczacy Fluxboxa bo o juz wstawic zeby gkrellm2 sie odpalal mnie wiecej wiem.

----------

## Grosik

Moj .xinitrc wyglada tak:

```
exec gkrellm2 -w &

exec psi &

exec fluxbox
```

Przy gkrellm mozna pominac opcje -w

Pozdrawiam

----------

## nelchael

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> Moj .xinitrc wyglada tak:
> 
> ```
> exec gkrellm2 -w &
> 
> ...

 

A powinien:

```
gkrellm2 -w &

psi &

exec fluxbox
```

Dlaczego? 

```
man bash
```

 i poczytac o 'exec' - co to robi i gdzie sie uzywa  :Smile: 

----------

## Grosik

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A powinien:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I tak wyglada. Z rozpedu wpisalem exec przy psi i gkrellm  :Rolling Eyes:  A tak poza tym to czepiasz sie nelchael  :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> A tak poza tym to czepiasz sie nelchael 

 

Ja? e tam  :Wink:  Ciekawie by to wygladalo z tymi 'exec'.... sam gkrellm  :Wink: 

----------

## m@tys

A z tym pl_PL to mam juz to chyba ustawione wszedzie gdzie sie da a polskich czcionek dalej niema :/

----------

## Grosik

 *m@tys wrote:*   

> A z tym pl_PL to mam juz to chyba ustawione wszedzie gdzie sie da a polskich czcionek dalej niema :/

 

Czcionki zmienia sie w stylu. Bylo juz walkowane na forum. Jezeli chcesz miec wszystkie takie same to wpisz w pliku stylu:

```
*Font:  -*-lucida-bold-r-*-*-*-100-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2
```

Oczywiscie czcionke mozesz wybrac inna, xfonsel pomoze ci w wyborze  :Smile: 

----------

## m@tys

Nie pomaga :/ Dalej nie pisze polskich znakow.

Wpis w .xinitrc tez nic nie pomogl jak gkrellm sie nie odpalal tak sie nie odpala  :Sad: 

----------

## Grosik

 *m@tys wrote:*   

> Nie pomaga :/ Dalej nie pisze polskich znakow.

 

A usunales wszystkie inne sekcje zawierajace font? Jezeli nie to zrob to i musi dzialac.

 *m@tys wrote:*   

> Wpis w .xinitrc tez nic nie pomogl jak gkrellm sie nie odpalal tak sie nie odpala 

 

Niemozliwe zeby to nie dzialalo. To musi dzialac.

----------

## m@tys

I usunelem sciezki i wpisalem to w xinitrc i cale g....  :Sad: 

----------

## nelchael

Uruchamiasz to przez KDM, wiec nie jest uzywany plik ~/.xinitrc. Wylacz KDM (/etc/init.d/xdm stop), zaloguj sie w konsoli tekstowej i wpisz

```
startx
```

Dziala?

----------

## m@tys

```

exec /usr/bin/fluxbox

gkrellm2 -w &

tkabber &

```

Tak wygląda mój .xinitrc.Startx nic nie dało prócz polskich czcionek (znaczy się dużo dało bo polskie czcionki to dużo) ale w takim razie jak odpalać automatycznie przy boocie systemu jeśli nie kdm może xdm  ?? Zmieni to coś??

----------

## nelchael

 *m@tys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> exec /usr/bin/fluxbox
> ...

 

Zle  :Smile:  Powinien byc dokladnie odwrotnie:

```
gkrellm2 -w &

tkabber &

exec /usr/bin/fluxbox
```

 *m@tys wrote:*   

> Startx nic nie dało prócz polskich czcionek (znaczy się dużo dało bo polskie czcionki to dużo) ale w takim razie jak odpalać automatycznie przy boocie systemu jeśli nie kdm może xdm  ?? Zmieni to coś??

 

http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~nelchael/articles/

----------

## m@tys

Zadziałało  :Very Happy:  Ale przy okazji jak użyłem .xinitrc to mi sie wszystkie paski menu i taskbar zmniejszyły na grubość mnie więcej taką  [--] jak nie mniejsze to troche przeszkadza :/

----------

## nelchael

Ustaw je w konfiguracji fluxa na grubsze i po sprawie (nie wiem czy na 100%, bo nie mam fluxboxa  :Smile:  )

----------

## m@tys

kurde dalej tak samo malutkie :/ ktoś tak miał??

----------

## m@tys

I ten artykuł też jakoś się nie udaje. Kurde zawsze musi mi coś pójść nie tak :/

----------

## nelchael

Sposob z tego arta dziala na 100%  :Smile:  spradzony nie tylko u mnie  :Smile: 

PS. wszelkie uwagi prosze do autora (czyli mnie  :Wink:  )

----------

## m@tys

Więc tak : 

1.

```
#include <unistd.h>

int main(void) {

execlp("login", "login", "-f", "nelchael", 0);

return 0;

}
```

Tu zmieniam tylko nelchael czy coś jeszcze ??

2.Jeśli niemam w katalogu domowym ~/bin to mam stworzyć ?? Bo tak zrobiłem.

Innego pomysłu co mogłem spierdzielić niemam :/

PS.Ma ktoś pomysł czemu mi się wykrzacza fluxbox po włączeniu xcompmgr -c ??. Okienka się przeciągają zostawiając ślad itp. może jakieś opcje zmienić.

Rozgryzłem ocb z tymi paskami to jest w stylu tak jak fonty.Pewnie chodziło o to że bez .xinitrc pomijał ustawienia tego pliku a teraz wszystko zmienił.

----------

## nelchael

 *m@tys wrote:*   

> Więc tak : 
> 
> 1.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tylko. Zmieniasz nelchael na swoja nazwe uzytkownika.

 *m@tys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.Jeśli niemam w katalogu domowym ~/bin to mam stworzyć ?? Bo tak zrobiłem.
> 
> 

 

Tak.

----------

## m@tys

No to wszystko (chyba) zrobiłem dobrze.

----------

## nelchael

Daj znac, czy dziala  :Smile: 

PS. jesli dostaniesz cos takiego:

```
init respawning too fast
```

(zamiast init moze byc agetty lub login, nie pamietam w tej chwili) to powalone masz cos w ~/.bash_profile, bo wylogowuje Cie natychmiast lub wpisales zla nazwe uzytkownika do autologin.c.

----------

## m@tys

Ale właśnie w tym sęk że mi nic się nie pokazuje poprostu se olewa wszystko i działa jak działało.

----------

## Robert W.

[quote="Grosik"] *m@tys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *Font:  -*-lucida-bold-r-*-*-*-100-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2
> ```
> ...

 

A ja mam pytanie.

Nie mogę ustawić we fluxboxie polskich czcionek.

Być może przyczyną tego jest problem z xfontsel.

Problem jest następujący: w oknie podglądu czcionki nie wyświetlają się polskie znaki. Dzieje się tak mimo tego że w wybranej czcionce jest ustawione kodowanie iso-8859-2.

Co może być tego przyczyną?

----------

## nelchael

 *m@tys wrote:*   

> Ale właśnie w tym sęk że mi nic się nie pokazuje poprostu se olewa wszystko i działa jak działało.

 

A zmieniles /etc/inittab i uruchomiles od nowa komputer?

Zapewniam, ze ta metoda dziala na 100%  :Smile:  uzywam jej od ladnego kawalka czasu i jest ok.

----------

## m@tys

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> A zmieniles /etc/inittab i uruchomiles od nowa komputer? 
> 
> Zapewniam, ze ta metoda dziala na 100%  uzywam jej od ladnego kawalka czasu i jest ok.

 

Tak.

----------

## mkay

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *m@tys wrote:*   Startx nic nie dało prócz polskich czcionek (znaczy się dużo dało bo polskie czcionki to dużo) ale w takim razie jak odpalać automatycznie przy boocie systemu jeśli nie kdm może xdm  ?? Zmieni to coś?? 
> 
> http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~nelchael/articles/

 

napewno mozna w kdm, tylko tzreba zajrzec do konfigow/dokumentacji;/

w gdm jest to w pliku: /etc/X11/dm/Sessions/custom.desktop

```

Exec=custom

# The "custom" Exec is a very special one and is handled specially in

# the Xsession script and just runs "~/.xsession" directly

```

kdm nie uzywam, ale pewnie bedzie jakos podobnie

----------

## nelchael

 *aye wrote:*   

> napewno mozna w kdm, tylko tzreba zajrzec do konfigow/dokumentacji;/
> 
> w gdm jest to w pliku: /etc/X11/dm/Sessions/custom.desktop

 

Tak jak napisalem w tym artykule:

 *Quote:*   

> W części przypadków nie ma potrzeby posiadania sporego DM'a (Display Manager) - kolorowego, powolnego i (zdecydowanie) za dużego objętościowo KDM'a lub GDM'a. XDM jest za bardzo ograniczony i po prostu za brzydki. Jak więc rozwiązać automatyczne logowanie się do systemu i start X'ów przy założeniu małej ilości zmarnowanego RAMu?

 

czasami posiadanie {k,g,x}dm'a mija sie z celem  :Smile: 

----------

## mkay

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tak jak napisalem w tym artykule:
> 
>  *Quote:*   W części przypadków nie ma potrzeby posiadania sporego DM'a (Display Manager) - kolorowego, powolnego i (zdecydowanie) za dużego objętościowo KDM'a lub GDM'a. XDM jest za bardzo ograniczony i po prostu za brzydki. Jak więc rozwiązać automatyczne logowanie się do systemu i start X'ów przy założeniu małej ilości zmarnowanego RAMu? 
> ...

 

no tak - przyznam, ze nei czytalem;/

----------

## nelchael

 *aye wrote:*   

> no tak - przyznam, ze nei czytalem;/

 

Polecam to wyprobowac  :Smile:  Jesli nie potrzebujesz mozliwosci jakie daje {k,g,x}dm to jest to fajne (i szybkie) rozwiazanie  :Smile: 

----------

## m@tys

Hmm ciekawa sprawa  :Very Happy:  Mimo ,że wtedy robiłem to samo co teraz wtedy się nie udawało ,a teraz się udało  :Smile:  Działa ten sposób nelcheala.Thx

----------

## nelchael

 *m@tys wrote:*   

> Działa ten sposób nelcheala.Thx

 

np

----------

## m@tys

Było [SOLVED] ale się zmieniło bo mimo wszystkich + miniDMa znalazłem mały szkopuł przy próbie zamknięcia X-ów i zalogowania się w trybie tekstowym odpalają mi się odrazu X-y  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

w chooser.sh, dopisz:

```
if [ -f ~/.stop ]; then

        rm -f ~/.stop

        exit 0

fi
```

i dorob plik podobny do halt.sh, tylko, ze tworzacy plik ~/.stop

----------

## m@tys

Kurde szkoda ,że ja po angolsku nie najlepszy jestem.Bo niemogę rozszyfrować tego Xdialog. Mógł by mi ktoś podpowiedzieć co wstawić do ~/.fluxbox/menu ?? Będe wdzięczny.

----------

## nelchael

Zeby wylaczyc komputer musisz uruchomic halt.sh, zeby go uruchomic od nowa: reboot.sh

----------

## m@tys

No właśnie wiem i jak to odpalam to mi się pokazuje okienko Xdialog z jakimiś informacjami a nie pytanie co zrobić :/

----------

## m@tys

Hmmm miałem małš separacje od mojego systemu (co pewnie widać po różnicach dat postów tego i poprzedniego). Zdaje mi sie że ta przerwa się przydała bo chyba odpoczynek od PC pomógł mi, (zaczełem myleć) i wyżej wymieniony problem był powodowany mojš głupotš i lepotš .... poprostu linijke skryptu dłuższš dzieliło na dwie częci no i wywalało błšd. Poradziłem se z tym udaje mi się odpalić skrypt no i pojawia się tu taki problem :

Odpala się halt.sh i reboot.sh ok dobrze wywala okno klikam Yes no i X-y się wyłšczajš,  ale na tym koniec systemani sie nie resetuje ani nie wyłšcza poprostu na tym koniec... Ani też jak to w HOWTO  nie tworzš w moim katalogu plików .halt i ,reboot (wywnioskowałem że takie majš powstać) .

PS.Srki za double posta, ale jakbym go edytował to chyba by nikt nie sprawdził czy co dodałem czyż nie ?? :Smile:  I srki za temat albo wczeniej nie zauważyłem albo nie było zasady co do nazywania topiców.

----------

## nelchael

Krzaki, krzaki widze!

Daj SUID /sbin/halt .

----------

## m@tys

Hmmmm może i zaczełem myśleć ale man bash jeszcze nie doczytałem  :Smile:  a właściwie to mało przeczytałem (może i troche wstyd się przyznać, ale najpierw instaluje se cały soft później zamierzam się zagłębiać w skrypty i ogólnie basha)

Mam dokładnie takie skrypty :

~/bin/chooser.sh

```
#!/bin/bash

startx

wait $!

if [ -f ~/.reboot ]; then

        rm -f ~/.reboot

        exec /sbin/reboot

fi

if [ -f ~/.halt ]; then

        rm -f ~/.halt

        exec /sbin/halt

fi

if [ -f ~/.stop ]; then

        rm -f ~/.stop

        exit 0

fi

# XCrash (TM) -> respawn

exec $0
```

~/bin/halt.sh

```
#!/bin/bash

Xdialog --title "Halt" --screen-center --no-close --default-no --yesno "Zamknac system?" 8 35

Rv=$?

rm -f ~/.halt ~/.reboot

if [ ${Rv} = 0 ]; then

        touch ~/.halt

        killall startx

fi

```

~/bin/reboot.sh

```
#!/bin/bash

Xdialog --title "Reboot" --screen-center --no-close --default-no --yesno "Zresetowac system?" 8 35

Rv=$?

rm -f ~/.halt ~/.reboot

if [ ${Rv} = 0 ]; then

        touch ~/.reboot

        killall startx

fi
```

No więc gdzie to wstawić ?? :/ Nie łapie dokońca.

----------

## nelchael

Powiedzmy, ze te skrypty znam az za dobrze  :Wink: 

Chodzilo mi o to:

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ ll /sbin/halt 

16K -rwsr-xr-x  1 root root 13K Jan  3 01:18 /sbin/halt

nelchael@nelchael ~$
```

----------

## m@tys

No i tak mam :/  Czyli wszystko ok ... :/ Co robić ?? :Very Happy: 

----------

